# Big Papa Boar!!!!!!!!!



## Hunt365 (Jul 23, 2009)

My buddies brother shoot this Monster in South Armenia(not America) and thought i'd share it. What you think it weighs?


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Jul 23, 2009)

a bunch


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 23, 2009)

ummmm..... WOW!


----------



## boparks (Jul 23, 2009)

Good gosh,

He looks like he weighs a ton.

Are you sure this thing isn't Photoshopped?

I ain't going to South America if they get this big

I've seen alot of pigs. Never anything remotely close to this


----------



## cmghunter (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Impossible to guess with just the one pic.


----------



## mr4shootin (Jul 23, 2009)

I bet that feller is standing about 10' behind the hog.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 23, 2009)

Photoshop?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2009)

How bout 1100 lbs?


----------



## 24on48hunting (Jul 24, 2009)

i saw one that size on pine log....or maybe it was sasquatch...


----------



## firebiker (Jul 24, 2009)

umm 4,000 lbs and since theres no blood present, he strangled it with the towel around his neck.
what bayed it for him a couple of south american poodles ?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 24, 2009)

mr4shootin said:


> I bet that feller is standing about 10' behind the hog.



That was my 1st thought too.

It's big, but let's see a pic with the hunters hands on the pig.


----------



## boparks (Jul 24, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Photoshop?



I'm mostly joking as its a huge hog anyway you look at it but the person is probably standing back far enough that it makes it look like a real giant. 

Photoshop is software that allows photo editing and even manipulation. This photo shows a friend of mind and is  bad example but gives you an idea of possibilties


----------



## J.W. (Jul 24, 2009)

boparks said:


> I'm mostly joking as its a huge hog anyway you look at it but the person is probably standing back far enough that it makes it look like a real giant.
> 
> Photoshop is software that allows photo editing and even manipulation. This photo shows a friend of mind and is  bad example but gives you an idea of possibilties



Man that dude looks familiar. That poor guy in the middle must not have gotten his bird! 

I wish I could duplicate myself like that in real life. One for my wife, one for my kids, one for work, and, well you know what the other one would be for.


----------



## Hunt365 (Jul 24, 2009)

The boar was actually shot in South Armenia. NOT South America. Sorry for the confusion(if any). 

But pretty sure its not photoshopped. Take into consideration the angle the pic is being taken. Also, he is not a tall guy. Maybe between 5'2" & 5'4".

I am NOT taking anything away from his kill. This is a once in a lifetime boar. Not trying to make a believer out of anyone b/c I realize this is a "I'd have to be there to believe it" thing but thought id share anyway. Ill try to get more pics.


----------



## boparks (Jul 24, 2009)

Hunt365

Compared to what I've seen this hog is awesom. He 's monster without question and is a formidable looking thing.

The tree he's laying across looks sizable, it's just amazing to see something that looks so huge.

I was just making converstion so please don't think I mean't anything or questioned that hes a true trophy.

My mistake on South Armenia vs America. I still stand by the statement though, I ain't going to South Armenia

Bobby


----------



## Hunt365 (Jul 24, 2009)

Its all good Bo. Your right about South Armenia. South America or Armenia; I aint going to either. But after he showed me this pic it got me wondering about the largest boar killed here in the states so I did some research. Correct me if im wrong but wasnt the largest killed in Bama by an 11 yr old. If so I got a question.

Heres the link from FoxNews....http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,275524,00.html


----------



## boparks (Jul 24, 2009)

In 10 years of hunting the Flint River Swamp I never saw anything that went much over 300 lbs. It just takes alot to fatten em up unless they've got access to some agricultural plot that they can pig out, so to speak

Even when I see these pictures I can't believe what I'm seeing.

I used to walk in the dark without a light all the time turkey hunting and walked right into groups of pigs and didn't think much of it once I was used to them.

If there had been anything like this running around, it would have been a different story. 

Theres a section of this forum thats focused on hog hunting and those boys have probably seen it all.

Glad you posted these attention getting photos.


----------



## Hunt365 (Jul 24, 2009)

You aint kiddin. I cant imagine walkin up on em when they are this big especially in the dark with no light..


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jul 24, 2009)

lot's of bacon & pork chops


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 26, 2009)

If he is as big as you think how did he get up on that willow tree?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2009)

Thats definatly Photoshoped


----------

